# can someone search out that hypnotist for me?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

About a year ago there was a thread for a Philadelphia hyponitist for IBS. Can someone help me?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, here is one.PhiladelphiaDr. Linda Shrier1015 Chestnut StreetSuite 1500Philadelphia PA 19107Phone: (215) 592-8165


----------

